# Alternate Plans



## wha1 (Mar 10, 2011)

I was planning a family over-nighter on the North Platte for this coming Mondy from Bennett to Treasure to Saratoga. However, it sounds like that is more like a day/half day trip at this point. Any suggestions on an easy family over night trip, other then Ruby? 
Thanks


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

*Little Yampa Canyon*

I just did the Little Yampa Canyon from South Beach put-in to Duffy Mountain. Note that the boat ramp at Duffy mountain is washed out...tricky to get tied up but doable...Beware the mosquitoes!


----------



## wha1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for the idea. Is that the same takeout as Juniper Springs? How many nights did you do? How was the water?


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

We put on Friday afternoon and floated to the campsite at about mile marker 125 (river left camp is way better than river right). Layed over at this camp Saturday. Floated Sunday to an unmarked camp. Since we got a late start we didn't get to float that long before some thunderstorms moved in. I wouldn't recommend that camp - lots of bugs and smell of human poop. Monday we floated about an hour to Duffy Mountain. Noticed a nice camp maybe 2 miles above Duffy that some folks were camped at. The juniper takeout is about 9 miles down from the Duffy Mountain takeout. Most of the best scenery is above Duffy mountain. I would recommend the Duffy Mountain takeout.
Water was around 5500cfs then. Very flat...


----------



## Highside (Jul 11, 2008)

The Gunnison from Escalante to Whitewater is a great family trip with camping at Domingez canyon. Great hikes with petroglyphs and swimming holes. 2 weeks ago bugs were present but bearable, here is a good website with more info: http://home.mesastate.edu/~jerry/guide/gunnison.html


----------

